# Need Yanmar Part



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a chinese knock off of a Yanmar L100. A part has broken off of the main housing. The part number is 114310-01020. I can't seem to find anywhere online to order it.

Is there a Yanmar dealer on here that can get me a price on one? Just wonering if it is worth trying to fix or just part the rest of the generator out.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

bell marine in pensacola can get yanmar parts . give them model number and serial number and they should be able to help


----------

